
Raped girl, 17, dies from legal euthanasia in Holland - telotortium
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9221159/depressed-girl-17-dies-at-euthanasia-clinic-in-holland-after-suffering-unbearable-pain-since-childhood-rape/
======
LinuxBender
From a purely psychological perspective, might it have been useful to teach
her assassination techniques to balance the situation? Could that have
mitigated some of the PTSD? Surely there must be some stats on victims turned
contractors. Asking the psycho-analysts and contractors here.

